
Apple reportedly testing three iPhone 5 prototypes - trbecker
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/02/15/apple-reportedly-testing-three-iphone-5-prototypes/
======
bigiain
3 prototypes? I guess Gawker will need to budget $15k and three disposable
staff members for this product launch </snark>

